# Vaping style 2021 ECIGSSA poll



## Silver

*What is your current vaping style?*

MTL or DL?
or both?

If both, which do you do more?

*Please answer the poll *

Feel free to add comments below and mention if your vaping style has changed

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

I started out vaping on MTL (Twisp and Evods etc)

Then incorporated DL
Was about 50:50 for a few years

Then about 2 yrs ago, I switched back to MTL exclusively
It's like I've gone back to what felt natural for me from the beginning.
Strange - it just happened, wasnt enjoying DL and was coughing a bit with it.

So now I am exclusively MTL

Very glad to see more MTL devices lately

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Munro31

I love my MTL tanks and pods, convenient and satisfying, RDL sometimes as I like blowing some clouds when my inner show off comes out

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger

I was MTL but mainly because I did not know any different. Went DL and have never looked back. Prefer a restricted DL as opposed to wide open.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Also started on MTL (Twisp to Nord to Caliburn to Pal II to RTA's) but quickly went over to DL as I wanted to get away from high Nic and high PG (stomach did not agree with high PG).

Missed the mouth-feel and draw of MTL and slowly moved back into the MTL Realm again and never could just kick it completely. But also started wicking better for my MTL tanks to run with my preferred DL juices. Now I do both daily, but have more DL setups running than MTL setups. But I can see it levelling out to being a 50/50 spread between DL and MTL and can add that I prefer a restricted DL, so I do lean more towards the tighter draws in general. 

Maybe in a year or so I might do more MTL than DL again.

As for Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs, it is MTL all the way for more than 7 years now... no chance of her ever going over to DL... in her words: "I am a smoker that uses vaping to not smoke cigarettes..."

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew

I am glad I started with a DTL setup. I prefer a loose easy draw. I could have given up Vaping if MTL with tight draws was my only option to vape in the beginning. I use my DL devices in both a MTL and DTL combined style. I have had MTL devices that are so tight I felt a headache comming on trying to draw on them. (Feels like I am try to suck a lung up.) I must say the Caliburn is quite pleasant for me. Anything tighter is not pleasant for me. The Innokin Ayres2 I find quite pleasant and is nice and quiet for a bed time vape. I still use it more DTL style though.

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa

Have to admit, DL RDL and MTL almost daily, 
DL - During day when you going about your days tasks and would be preference
RDL - Nice morning hit or late night Netflix
MTL - Driving in the car, or in public places (restaurants and bars)

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## X-Calibre786

I love my fruity, and in particular, mango flavours. Those seem to work best in DL setups. I do MTL for the tobacco flavours.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru

I'd say 80-90% MTL and 10-20% RDL depending on the mood and the days...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

I do feel DL covers too wide an area to have as one option, RDL at about yes @Rob Fisher 28w is completely different to a wide open no restrictive 100w vape!

Personally i have always done both MTL and RDL (Not full on DL) but the % has always followed in tandem with the quality of the products i have recently reviewed hence for a while i have been 90% MTL yet only 2 years ago i was 70% RDL!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ivc_mixer

I run complete DL, wide open at 95W, day in and day out. Contemplating MTL, but not a serious contemplation at the moment.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## alex1501

In the last year or so my MTL became more loose and DL very restrictive, starting to shift slowly toward some kind of hybrid, I think.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis

alex1501 said:


> In the last year or so my MTL became more loose and DL very restrictive, starting to shift slowly toward some kind of hybrid, I think.


Until lately when doing much more MTL i would say i vaped an almost hybrid style so I know exactly what you mean, i believe @Dela Rey Steyn vapes that way also at least some of the time!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Timwis said:


> Until lately when doing much more MTL i would say i vaped an almost hybrid style so I know exactly what you mean, i believe @Dela Rey Steyn vapes that way also at least some of the time!



I started out on DL, it didn't satisfy my Nic needs, so I started doing some MTL on the side for when the cravings hit. As time progressed I made a big switch to MTL. I vape 95% MTL (15 -25W) and 5% DL (full taps, 60w+). For some strange reason RDL makes me cough.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

For anyone who wonders what this hybrid style is about it comes into being when someone finds that both their MTL and RDL comes very close together in regard airflow and wattage. You then find with the same set-up and airflow settings you continuously flip between the two styles until they morph into a style that's between the two, although not common you would be surprised it's neither rare for vapers to either end up with this hybrid style or at least at some stage find themselves vaping this way!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mollie

I only do DL since the beginning I still need to try mtl but don't know what rda or rta to get to play around I do got one pod but I like to build my own coils so pods is not really the way for me

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Slightly restricted DL at around 50W.

In public, I can do quite a respectable MTL (with DL atty) by restricting the airflow and the wattage.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## grouter

Well call me a noob (at 59 years of age) but my little caliburns are still doing it for me, 18 months into my vaping journey (ie: 18 months without smoking). If it ain't broke...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Angelskeeper

I'm 90% DL!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger

Brilliant to see a post like this



grouter said:


> Well call me a noob (at 59 years of age) but my little caliburns are still doing it for me, 18 months into my vaping journey (ie: 18 months without smoking). If it ain't broke...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85

grouter said:


> Well call me a noob (at 59 years of age) but my little caliburns are still doing it for me, 18 months into my vaping journey (ie: 18 months without smoking). If it ain't broke...


Not smoking, all that really matters!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85

MTL is the only constant on my side… I am never without an MTL setup. The rest will rotate between single coil, dual coil and squonk setups.
My total split has gone from 90% MTL to probably a 60/40 split.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked

I've always preferred DL, but over the past few monhs I've been doing more MTL. 

I like the throat-hit of MTL, but nothing can beat the flavour from DL!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Thanks for all the replies - great to see

I'm happy to see MTL has a strong place even amongst the enthusiasts 

@X-Calibre786 also made a valid point - MTL suits tobaccoes very well - I find that too.
Fruity menthols is better on DL - although I have grown to like one or two fruity vapes in MTL too.
I have Wiener Vapes Panama in the Skyline in MTL mode - not tight - and its very nice.

Am keen to see how this evolves over time and whether MTL becomes more or less prevalent over time

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mzr

Dl all the way night time too now and then mtl actually funny as I'm puffing tripod in mtl mode while typing but going to take a few dl hit now mech squonk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

I do MTL and tobacco juice 90% of the time, but I grab my DL for the Cape Town vape meets because the guys makes amazing juice that one can not miss and they shine with DL.

Reactions: Like 7


----------

